# Constipation Problems



## unbreakableBRANDii

My LO turned 1 December 1st and since we have started feeding her table foods about 2 months ago, her poo has become rock hard and when she trys to pass a bowel movement she needs to be comforted, gets real hot in body temp, cries in pain, just to pass a small amount. I've been giving her high fiber foods, & put her on regular regular milk about 1 month ago, & this seems to be when the problem started also was told to give her tsp. Of laxative. Yesterday we cut all table food and went to giving her prune baby food along with going back to formula since we still had some left over. It worked we finally got her to use the bathroom without pain. Now what? She cannot stay on the baby food, maybe it was the milk? What do you all recommend?


----------



## applejuice

Iron in the baby formula can cause constipation. 

Give the baby a suppository made from slivers of soap; suppositories are made from glycerin and most soaps are made from glycerin. 

If you are breastfeeding, keep it up. Add some water to her food. She may need extra fluids. And dairy products are constipating. 

Ask your doctor about Castoria®, a baby laxative that contains senna. Water it down too. It has been on the market for over 100 years.


----------



## mumto1

Agree, increase the fluids if at all possible, I wonder if some of it is an adjusting period due to the change in diet. Blueberries were like a laxative for my son, he loved to eat them frozen.


----------

